# Straight vs V-plow for long driveway



## UsuallyALurker (Sep 20, 2019)

I will be moving to a home with a private drive. I will have to plow (I'm a newbie), and am not interested in hiring. I've been researching trucks, and I'm looking for a used pickup that can plow, and occasionally haul an atv/sled without stranding me. However, I'm stuck on a 1/2 ton vs 3/4 ton, because I'm stuck between whether or not I will need a V-plow.

The drive is about 1000ft long, straight, mostly gravel, mostly flat with some grade in places, about 10ft wide. There's a drop on one side where snow can fall, no dirt banks. I have no idea what the snow will fall like, but with all the trees I wonder if it will drift into large banks. Also, if the weather screws up and I wake up to 24in instead of 6in, I don't want to be stuck. 

So my question: can a small straight plow (say Fisher HS) with a 1/2 ton take on 2ft of heavy snow if I really needed it to? Or would I need a V-blade to punch thru?

Getting a V means getting a 3/4 ton, so this is really a $10k question here. I don't want to spend the extra if I don't need to. Looking forward to any advice!


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

UsuallyALurker said:


> I will be moving to a home with a private drive. I will have to plow (I'm a newbie), and am not interested in hiring. I've been researching trucks, and I'm looking for a used pickup that can plow, and occasionally haul an atv/sled without stranding me. However, I'm stuck on a 1/2 ton vs 3/4 ton, because I'm stuck between whether or not I will need a V-plow.
> 
> The drive is about 1000ft long, straight, mostly gravel, mostly flat with some grade in places, about 10ft wide. There's a drop on one side where snow can fall, no dirt banks. I have no idea what the snow will fall like, but with all the trees I wonder if it will drift into large banks. Also, if the weather screws up and I wake up to 24in instead of 6in, I don't want to be stuck.
> 
> ...


Boss and I believe others make a V plow for 1/2 ton trucks.

How long did you lurk before signing up for the circus?
Welcome aboard.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

There are times the weather may require you to get up at 1 AM and go plow your driveway. Then go back to bed and then get up an hour or two before you have to leave and plow it again.

You may try adding some weight in the box of your truck, out by the tailgate & get a set of chains.

Sure beats the snowblower .

Still the question 1/2 or 3/5 ton.
A Vee Plow is nice but not necessary.
A 8ft straight plow will do the job.


----------



## UsuallyALurker (Sep 20, 2019)

EWSplow said:


> Boss and I believe others make a V plow for 1/2 ton trucks.
> 
> How long did you lurk before signing up for the circus?
> Welcome aboard.


All the big names make "1/2 ton" v plows but none of them will rate for newer trucks (post-2010). Maybe truck frames have changed? This truck would be coming on long trips maybe once or twice a month so I don't want a beater, otherwise I'd do that.

I've only been on here for a couple of weeks on and off, learning about plowing. I usually use _Lurker_ usernames since that's my style.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> Still the question 1/2 or 3/5 ton.


Three fifths...one for each time out?


----------



## UsuallyALurker (Sep 20, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> There are times the weather may require you to get up at 1 AM and go plow your driveway. Then go back to bed and then get up an hour or two before you have to leave and plow it again.
> 
> You may wanna add some weight in the box of your truck, maybe out by the tailgate & get a set of chains.
> 
> ...


I figure that I would want to plow with the storm if I can. But lets say I'm away for the day while it's storming, or I screw up and forget, I don't want to get the truck stuck. All I really want to know is if a 1/2 ton with a small blade could push through deep snow if I really had to.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> Three fifths...one for each time out?


It's metric


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

UsuallyALurker said:


> I figure that I would want to plow with the storm if I can. But lets say I'm away for the day while it's storming, or I screw up and forget, I don't want to get the truck stuck. All I really want to know is if a 1/2 ton with a small blade could push through deep snow if I really had to.


You might have to push bits at a time off to the side, but anything is possible.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

A wider plow plow does a better job of clearing the path for your truck. A 7 foot plow the snow may dump back underneath your wheels,then you could get stuck,

I would get a 3/4 ton and at least an 8.5foot plow.
Straight or V

In heavy snow the wings on the Vee plow will be pushed back into the Vee position, it’ll be narrower than 8 feet snow can still dump into your wheels.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd go with a 3/4 ton and a V-plow. 

NYH1.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

It's 1000' of driveway, a small truck ranger or Colorado would work. If you wait till you have 24'' any truck could have trouble. Your truck will need some ballast on it.

3/4 are recommended but should be okay with a 1/2 ton just for 1000' of driveway. Good Luck


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I’m in the same general situation - private homeowner with a large country driveway, plus do a neighbor’s as a favor. I’m in lake affect country, along with a few Nor’easters each year. 

Bottom line in my opinion is to get the most capable equipment you can afford. I guaranty that you’ll never be plowing in the middle of a storm thinking “damn this equipment is just too good to use”. 

I’m using an F350 with a 8.5’ Western MVP with wings. Works great. I’d suggest at least a 3/4 ton and v plow too. 

Also have a tractor and skidsteer with loaders/blowers. When we have heavy blowing and drifting, I just wait until it’s almost over and then just use the blowers to get rid if the deep stuff. I do that because plowing while it’s blowing and snowing hard will just increase the drifting due to the piles generated by the plow. 

If you are getting a tractor for landscaping purposes, might want to buy a used rear blower for it too as a back up.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

older 1/2 ton ...newer 3/4....how new are you thinking


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Are you buying new or used plow? If used definitely a V, if new do you have a budget? I could bring myself to buy a $6-7k plow for my driveway but I don't live in an area that gets snow like you do.


----------



## UsuallyALurker (Sep 20, 2019)

Quick update from OP. 

After hearing what all have to say and doing more research on my own, I will probably go with a Tacoma with a small V plow. 

Turns out the Tacoma's have a hefty frame for the truck size, enough for the same plows the full size 1/2 tons use. Plus, they are less wide, so I can use a smaller V-plow and still stick out on the sides. Youtube shows a lot of videos with this setup being used, and it is probably right for me. The small truck can punch through the snow with the V, and I don't have to empty my wallet (as much). 

So, a 2010+ Tacoma with <100k miles. $15-20k. Also, I might have a deal on a used Boss HTXV for a few grand. Overall I come in well under budget. Yay. 

Thanks for all the advice, if there's anything else to add feel free!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My vote


----------



## UsuallyALurker (Sep 20, 2019)

1olddogtwo said:


> My vote


Yea bud, if I had that kind of money I wouldn't have bothered with this thread. Nice to daydream though...


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

You’ll enjoy it. In the 12 or so years I’ve had mine, I’ve probably used the V mode under five times, but I use the scoop mode most of the time I’m plowing. It’s great for really controlling where the snow goes and pushing back piles.


----------



## Precision Mowing (Dec 6, 2018)

A half ton with a straight plow will work. You will have more problems with the gravel than the snow. Gravel is harder to clean cause you have to keep the plow up a tad of if will push the gravel up in a pile. We had 23 inches a few years ago unheard of for us by I used a f250 with a small snowdogg straight plow and it did just fine.


----------



## Thrifty Garage (Sep 20, 2019)

Honestly, I would even consider smaller than a Tacoma. An ATV or UTV would also be up to the task depending on how much snow an average snowfall brings. Two passes in a truck would be more than sufficient for a 10' wide driveway. You might need 3-4 passes wit an ATV. 

It sounds like you will use a truck for more than simply plowing so depending on what best meets your needs I'd go with that. 

I'd go for a V-Plow because a straight blade will tend to kick your plow vehicle sideways when pushing large quantities. But honestly if you are only doing your 1,000 foot long driveway I'm not sure I'd be willing to pay the extra cost for such little use.


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

I can see the gravel being a bigger problem than anything else. Ask me how I know


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Thrifty Garage said:


> I'd go for a V-Plow because a straight blade will tend to kick your plow vehicle sideways when pushing large quantities.


Are you referring to a fixed V?

Because all light duty truck V plows I know of have the ability to become a "straight" plow and are used as such 99.9% of the time.

Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you referring to a fixed V?
> 
> Because all light duty truck V plows I know of have the ability to become a "straight" plow and are used as such 99.9% of the time.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something.


Vee for blowing through the windrow from the municipal plows and big drifts, but as I said above, pushing bits at a time off to the side will accomplish that too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> Vee for blowing through the windrow from the municipal plows and big drifts, but as I said above, pushing bits at a time off to the side will accomplish that too.


OK...sometimes I wonder if some people have ever owned a V plow. The 2 most common plowing configurations are the "carry" position and at a full angle. The "V" is seldom used by probably 99% of the users.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> OK...sometimes I wonder if some people have ever owned a V plow. The 2 most common plowing configurations are the "carry" position and at a full angle. The "V" is seldom used by probably 99% of the users.


Isnt the "carry" a "V" position?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Isnt the "carry" a "V" position?


Only in the Southern Hemisphere


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Isnt the "carry" a "V" position?


Inverted?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Isnt the "carry" a "V" position?


SKW


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Isnt the "carry" a "V" position?


In Illernoiz we call it scoop mode


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

m_ice said:


> In Illernoiz we call it scoop mode


I think it depends on the brand of plough...


----------



## Precision Mowing (Dec 6, 2018)

A V plow for personal use is over kill


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Precision Mowing said:


> A V plow for personal use is over kill


I disagree


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I disagree


Yes


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

m_ice said:


> Yes


Ditto


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Precision Mowing said:


> A V plow for personal use is over kill


I wouldn't say that. 1000' driveway, in New Hampshire. Sure it could be done with a straight and will be most of the time (since a V can be a straight blade) but to have that option isn't a bad thing.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Precision Mowing said:


> A V plow for personal use is over kill


In a low snow area I could agree, New Hamster gets quite a bit of snow and most of the time its pretty heavy/wet, a V would be the way to go.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Precision Mowing said:


> A V plow for personal use is over kill


You must not live anywhere that the wind blows...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> You must not live anywhere that the wind blows...


You mean like it does in Indiana?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> You must not live anywhere that the wind blows...


----------



## HeavyG603 (Sep 4, 2018)

Also a NH guy. Ice will be your biggest enemy depending on where in the state the line is. At a minimum studs (my drive is about that long and very steep) and possibly chains. I use a F-250 with a Fisher XLS and a tailgate sander. I didn't even consider a 1/2 ton given my experience hiring some chuckleheads that tried on my drive and I had to rescue. I'm in the UV area and we typically get a heavy snow fall so your mileage may vary if you are elsewhere. I started with my L3010 Kubota then jumped to that rig with a stop in between a junk used plow. Best of luck man!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Could a V plow could make things go faster
Sure,.
Is it a must have for the homeowner, no.

40yrs ago the most common plow was a 7.5
straight plow even in the windiest areas
And they lived.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Could a V plow could make things go faster
> Sure,.
> Is it a must have for the homeowner, no.
> 
> ...


Where?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Right wear ets the windiest, duh


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Right wear ets the windiest, duh


Mt Washington?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> Could a V plow could make things go faster
> Sure,.
> Is it a must have for the homeowner, no.
> 
> ...


And before that they plowed snow with horses...

You sound just like all the old farmers... "back in my day" :laugh:

After busting drifts with a vee plow, it will tough to get me to go back to a straight blade.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Snow hasn’t changed since it was invented, 
back in the day..

For the homeowner a straight plow will work.
It’s also lighter , so is would be easer on his 1/2 tomorrow. 

I plow my 400 some odd foot drive with 
A 8.whatever straight plow. 

Some of those pictures even aV plow on a 3500isn’t going to blast through those big drifts. you’re going to hit the drift the plows rides up on the snow and you’re stuck.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> Some of those pictures even aV plow on a 3500isn't going to blast through those big drifts. you're going to hit the drift the plows rides up on the snow and you're stuck.


You need a BOSS plow... I hear they have down pressure so they don't ride up...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

You've probably got the OP so confused he can't decide between a team of horses and a Walter.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> You need a BOSS plow... I hear they have down pressure so they don't ride up...


Or, weld the chain...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> Snow hasn't changed since it was invented,
> back in the day..


To that note, I see it this way...

Why use one of these...









When this is available?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> You've probably got the OP so confused he can't decide between a team of horses and a Walter.


That's easy a Walter


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> To that note, I see it this way...
> 
> Why use one of these...
> 
> ...


Lol
Ever try to drive a brad nail with a sledgehammer?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> Lol
> Ever try to drive a brad nail with a sledgehammer?


Touche'


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

BUFF said:


> View attachment 196278
> 
> 
> View attachment 196279


Holy smokes! 20k posts! You're a fanatic!


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

BUFF said:


> View attachment 196278
> 
> 
> View attachment 196279


Are those phile fotos?

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Holy smokes! 20k posts! You're a fanatic!


Count goes up quicker when you exercise discretion and don't post whatever pops in you mind.
Plus less notes from management.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

NYH1 said:


> Are those phile fotos?
> 
> NYH1.


Yes


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

BUFF said:


> Count goes up quicker when you exercise discretion and don't post whatever pops in you mind.
> Plus less notes from management.


 thanks for the life lesson, but I wasn't asking how you do it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> Isnt the "carry" a "V" position?


Depends on direction of travel.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I would go 3/4 or 1 ton i would plow with 1/2 ton i go for the v western/fisher have nice reliable products


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I would go 3/4 or 1 ton i would plow with 1/2 ton i go for the v western/fisher have nice reliable products


Huh????


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I would go 3/4 or 1 ton i would plow with 1/2 ton i go for the v western/fisher have nice reliable products


I totally agree.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> I totally agree.


#metoo


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh????


i would not go plowing for on 1/2 ton there made like crap


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> i would not go plowing for on 1/2 ton there made like crap


What if I was to tell you that you could get a plow made from plywood on Craigs list?

Shirley if a car can plow snow a 1/2 ton can handle the task with ease


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Shirley if a car can plow snow a 1/2 ton can handle the task with ease


Who said that thing would actually plow snow?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Who said that thing would actually plow snow?


Probably plows better than a front bumper and grill...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> Who said that thing would actually plow snow?


The salesman.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> Probably plows better than a front bumper and grill...


I beg to differ. I have video. Can Mr Craigslist say that? Didnt think so.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> The salesman.


Pfft. Never trust a salesman.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> i would not go plowing for on 1/2 ton there made like crap


There a lot of 1/2t pickups used for plowing commercially, along with Jeeps, Broncos and K-5's.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Yeah ok the newer stuff are over priced crap


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Yeah ok the newer stuff are over priced crap


Price is driven by snow flakes, when I started driving (legally) new vehicle's came with the basics and fluffy options like power steering, power brakes, AC, cloth seats, power windows and FM radios with 8 tracks were add on's. All that fluff is not needed but as a society they have become standard equipment in a general sense. The blame isn't on the MFR is on the consumer.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Price is driven by snow flakes, when I started driving (legally) new vehicle's came with the basics and fluffy options like power steering, power brakes, AC, cloth seats, power windows and FM radios with 8 tracks were add on's. All that fluff is not needed but as a society they have become standard equipment in a general sense. The blame isn't on the MFR is on the consumer.


I thought when you started driving you had to hand crank the engines from the front and air conditioning was because windows for cars weren't invented yet....no???

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

NYH1 said:


> I thought when you started driving you had to hand crank the engines from the front and air conditioning was because windows for cars weren't invented yet....no???
> 
> NYH1.


No hand cranks.....Use to drive a '46 Chevy pickup on the dairy I worked on when I was a kid.
Started pedal on the floor, E brake was a lever on the floor and Ac was provided by cranking opening up the windshield


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> No hand cranks.....Use to drive a '46 Chevy pickup on the dairy I worked on when I was a kid.
> Started pedal on the floor, E brake was a lever on the floor and Ac was provided by cranking opening up the windshield


The 1st vehicle I owned (it was a few years before I got a driver's license) was a '48 GMC. It was formerly a bell telephone pickup. Pretty much the same scenario, but the windshield didn't open. 
It did however have intermittent windshield wipers (vacuum).


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> It did however have intermittent windshield wipers (vacuum).


Rough idle?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Rough idle?


Nope. You could control the wipers by letting up on the throttle.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Nope. You could control the wipers by letting up on the throttle.


Guess I should have put  in my post


----------

